# Western 7' 6" Plow - Model# 60381



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Trying to get some info on a Western Plow ,7' 6" . Model #60381. Is there a way to tell how old this unit is? Its needs a wiring harness for the lights going into the truck. And it needs the plow control and wires/harness. Can I use a hand held control on this model? Any suggestions on a good place to get these items I need. Thanks.....


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

60381 is the model number of the blade only, what kind of mount is it?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*mount*

It is a uni-mount. Is there somewhere on the mount that would have a number, ect.....


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

There is no model number per say, what you have is a 7-6 pro steel unimount with a isarmatic pump. Now the fun part, need to know what make, year, model and what headlights your truck has to even get you goning in the right direction for a harness. As for the headlights on the truck, need to know more than just round ones or square ones, need to know if 2B, 2D, HB5, you get the idea, look at the front of the bulb, somewhere along the edge of the lens it will list the bulb type.

Let us know what you have and we will go from there.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

contact your western dealer he can help you, meanwhile check out the western website using the link at the top of this page and go to the quick match link found there.

You can enter your truck info and it will tell you the part#'s needed and it will list them all seperate, the mount, harness, etc.. will be listed as seperate part #s.

I believe the going rate for a mount and wiring harness is about $600 or so, at least thats what someone paid when I was picking up my new plow from the parts counter. I was talking with him and he explained that he sold the truck and bought a different truck and only needed the mount, etc.. and couldnt believe it was over $600.


----------

